

Ask HN: Are there any legal issues with using Twitter style at/hash Tags? - drew_kutchar

I'm working on a project and I wanted to use Twitter style inline @ and # tags and I was wondering is there any legal implications to that. As in has Twitter patented that? Is it even patentable?<p>As a side question, what do you guys think about inline tagging/referring. Is that good UX?<p>Thanks,<p>Drew
======
Skywing
Twitter didn't even really invent them. The # tag drew inspiration from IRC
and the @ tag is pretty self explanatory.

------
Jsarokin
I think that hash tags are a great way to sort through information on a
website (Especially if you can do some dual hashtag where you could have
#Topic1 #Topic2, and it will return queries that only have both).

Not patented, they started in IRC channels.

------
mihn
Polish Twitter clone called Blip uses them. ;)

